# Tom Kaulitz liebt Schönheitskönigin aus Hamburg



## Q (27 Sep. 2011)

*Es gibt wohl kaum einen weiblichen Teenager, der nicht davon träumt, die Freundin von „Tokio Hotel“-Gitarrist Tom Kaulitz (21) zu sein. Der Zwillingsbruder des Band-Frontmanns Bill Kaulitz (21) ist smart, frech und provokativ. Er hat ein bisschen was von einem Enfant Terrible, ist sozusagen der kleine Rebell in der Musikgruppe. Genau das scheint den Künstler mit den Dreadlocks bei den Mädchen so beliebt gemacht zu haben – Tom ist einer, der durch seine Coolness und seine lässige Art überzeugt, vor allem bei seinen weiblichen Fans.
Doch obwohl das berühmte Mitglied von „Tokio Hotel“ in der Vergangenheit seinem Ruf immer wieder alle Ehre machte und er sich angeblich hin und wieder mit ein paar Groupies die Zeit im Hotelzimmer vertrieb, scheint das Lotterleben in dieser Hinsicht für Tom vorbei zu sein. Der Mädchenschwarm ist nämlich nicht mehr solo, nach Informationen der „Bild“ soll der Schönling schon seit über einem Jahr eine Freundin haben. 

Bei seiner aktuellen Flamme handelt es sich um die 27 Jahre alte Ria Sommerfeld aus Hamburg. Die sechs Jahre ältere Halb-Asiatin soll Kaulitz vor gut einem Jahr in einem Hamburger Club den Kopf verdreht haben, seitdem sind die beiden ein Paar. Bei der hübschen besseren Hälfte von dem „Tokio Hotel“-Star handelt es sich übrigens nicht um eine Unbekannte. Die Brünette wurde laut „Bild“ schon einmal zur Schönheitskönigin gewählt und holte den Titel der „Miss Philippinen“. Wie Freunde der Zeitung berichteten, soll Ria ihren Tom mit ihren Augen und ihrer Figur extrem beeindruckt haben. Mit Erfolg – wie man sieht. **

Allerdings ist es dem Gitarristen irgendwie gelungen, seine Beziehung zu der gekrönten Hamburgerin über die letzten Monate geheim zu halten. Erst jetzt scheinen die beiden ihre Beziehung für gefestigt genug zu halten, um ihre Liebe inzwischen in der Öffentlichkeit zu zeigen. Tom und Ria wurden nämlich gemeinsam in Los Angeles gesichtet. Das Paar schlenderte Hand in Hand durch die Gegend und genoss die mittlerweile schon sehr traute Zweisamkeit. **
Bislang gab es von Seiten des Managements noch keinen Kommentar zu der Beziehung des Gitarristen, es gab jedoch auch kein klares Dementi. Wie es aussieht, war es für die berühmten Kaulitz-Zwillinge aus Magdeburg demnach eine gute Entscheidung, im Herbst letzten Jahres in die USA zu ziehen und dort zunächst eine Weile zu leben. Denn obwohl „Tokio Hotel“ weltweit bekannt ist, können sie bei den Amerikanern noch immer ein recht anonymes Leben führen, was wohl gerade Tom in den vergangenen Monaten besonders gut gelegen kam. 
Nur für Sänger Bill dürfte die Tatsache, dass nun auch noch sein geliebter Bruder vergeben ist, eine nicht ganz so einfache Situation sein. Schließlich ist der beliebte 21-Jährige damit der einzige in der Band, der noch keine Freundin hat.

*  
Quelle: Berliner Morgenpost


*und Gollum hat Bilder von ihr:*


http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...al-target-here-los-angeles-26-09-2011-x6.html


----------



## beachkini (27 Sep. 2011)

Q schrieb:


> in einem Hamburger Club den Kopf verdreht




so kann mans auch ausdrücken  davon abgesehn is da jedes 3 mädel, was da rumläuft/tanzt oder was auch immer  ansehnlicher.


----------



## bitchyalien (15 März 2014)

She's ugly.


----------

